# Best pressure washer for under 100...?



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi guys, I know this is a frequently asked question but it always changes 

On a budget, so £100 is total maximum. I've got a snow foam lance from a mate, as I do like them, I'm unsure or the fitting (think its karcher) 

Any suggestions/what do you have?

Cheers


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nilfisk C110


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Just had a look at them, seem to be a good spec!
Price is cheap too which is a plus.
Are they decently made, against karcher etc?

How hard are the snow foam adapters to get hold of?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Apparently they are better than Karchers because they have metal internals that don't freeze in the winter.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

My C110 is awesome, love it!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nilfisk C110 3-5 X-Tra Pressure Washer with 1400 Watt Motor: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Bargain mate


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

C110 or C120, both well made and well within your budget:thumb:
Had my C120 for over 2 years now and its definitely better than my old Karcher.
You'll need to get hold of an adapter if you do go down the Nilfisk route.
They're available from most of the traders on here.
This should help with your current one and also show you what you'll need.:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Worth getting the multi angle adapter too:thumb:
Only 12.99 from Argos, turns it into an underbody lance and also allows you to spray down onto the roof.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Cleanstore have the C120 for £85 If you're interested over the C110


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

On ebay there is a slightly used items of 120 for 50 paunds.I purchased one and must be here at sunday


----------



## Vxrtombo (Apr 14, 2012)

Nilfisk all the way get good deal off Internet and snow foam easy got mine off eBay 40 quid


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah I've got the lance for it, just need a pressure washer!!lol.


Probably go for the nilfisk I think, sounds a better deal tbh! 

Being simple now, which of the above fittings is for the nilfisk? Or just speak to a trader?
Cheers guys!


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

dave-g said:


> Yeah I've got the lance for it, just need a pressure washer!!lol.
> 
> Probably go for the nilfisk I think, sounds a better deal tbh!
> 
> ...


The kew/alto


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

be aware with the hose  its real crap


----------

